# Horus Vision Blackbird 1.5-8x



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anybody used this particular scope, or for that matter any of the scopes sold directly from Horus? Their reticles are awesome, but I was curios as to the quality of their glass and manufacturing specs.


----------



## gits (Oct 12, 2011)

Horus scopes aren't exactly the best built scopes. I've seen a lot of issues with tracking when it comes to dialing with some of their scopes. Not to mention their warranty is kind of limited to 1 year. Although the new Bushnell HDMRs are pretty well built and the glass is great. That may be something you might want to take a look at.


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

